# [ATI] Lancement de X puis freeze complet [résolu]

## polytan

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo sur le PC familial. 

C'est à base d'A7N8X-E deluxe et d'ATI Radeon 9600 Pro.

J'ai suivit la doc lue sur SAV Ati Gentoo mais j'ai quelques soucis :

-Pour les consoles textes, j'utilise vesafb (en 1280x1024-16@60).

-En graphique, c'est assez cocasse :

   vesa => no soucis

   ati => ca m'envoie chier

   radeon => pareil

   fglrx 3.35.5 => roulez pdt quelques instant puis freeze complet (genre ca marche entre 2 et 5 minutes)

   fglrx 3.37.6-r1=> m'envoie chier. 

Quelqu'un a déjà subit un tel comportement ?

El_Goretto a supposé que le driver radeon est sensé marcher pour moi et que c'est assez étrange qu'il ne veuille aps fonctionner.

Si je pouvais faire fonctionner fglrx ou n'importe quel driver avec de la 3D, je serais content (qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour xmoto et les parents  :Very Happy: )

Je dois aussi préciser que le splash boot ne marche aps en silent, car je ne suis pas en -32@60 mais -16@60 (cela semble le maximum supporté par la carte/driver).

Pour les infos que vous voulez, demandez ! (Mais cela risque d'etre en différé car je n'ai pas le net sur la machine des parents...)

J'ai configuré X.org avex xorgcfg, sinon tout le reste a la main.

et Oui, le splash boot ne sert a rien mais ca fait beau (et le mode verbeux me va très bien.)

----------

## YetiBarBar

[Hypothese] Le seul mode de couleurs nativement supporte par fglrx est le 24 bits. Je n'ai aucune idee des consequences d'un framebuffer en 16 ou 32 bits vu que j'ai toujours fonctionne en 24 bits avec fglrx (sauf pendant l'episode xorg-server 1.3). [/Hypothese]

 *http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html wrote:*   

> Q9: What colour modes are currently supported? 
> 
> A9: 24-bit True Colour is currently the only native colour mode for the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver. 8-bit colour can be achieved using the pseudo-colour visuals feature, but may not work in all applications. 16-bit colour is not supported; if any of your critical applications require 16-bit colour, you should not install the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver. 

 

----------

## polytan

Je vais changer mon option dans le noyau et mettre :

video=vesafb,1280x1024-24@60

cependant :

  -En mode texte, je n'ai aucun soucis a deplorer (mais pour avoir un X fonctionnel, je suis pret à virer (s'il le faut) le framebuffer et ne garder que le vga).

  -En mode graphique, je crois que je suis en 24 bits.

En tout cas, je vais essayer quand même  :Very Happy: 

D'autres idées ?  :Wink: 

----------

## AgentMat

A ta place je mettrais le mode vesafb classique sans chercher à changer la résolution et je verifierai que dans le noyau il n y ait pas d'autre framebuffer d'activé (et surtout pas atifb). Enleve également les fioritures comme le splashboot. ATI n'aime pas vraiment ça. Verifie que ta carte est toujours supportée par les derniers drivers (ils ont enleve le support de certaines cartes récemment), sinon prends une version antérieure. Si tu utilises un port DVI (ca existait à l époque des 9xxx ?) essaye en VGA car le driver déconne des fois avec le port DVI.

[Troll mode]Sinon achete une nvidia, depuis que j'ai fait le changement ca marche tout seul (y compris compiz-fusion et jeux 3D en même temps) et j'évite les mals de crane à visiter une dizaine de howto outdated pour faire marcher le moindre truc.[/Troll mode]

----------

## polytan

Je dois avouer qu'avec d'autres cartes, la 3D est assez simple (j'ai également du nvidia FX5700 et du intel i945GM).

Mais je ne peux pas changer la carte graphique de mes parents comme ca  :Smile: .

Je sais que je n'ai QUE vesafb. Mais dès ce soir, je teste sans aucune option et sans splash.

Est-ce un problème d'utiliser vesafb-tng ?

Sinon, pas de DVI.

Aurais-je plus de chance avec acpi=off ?

El_goretto a fait remarqué que si ca bug avec le driver "radeon" c'est qu'il y a surement un soucis quelque part. Mais où ?

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Je dois avouer qu'avec d'autres cartes, la 3D est assez simple (j'ai également du nvidia FX5700 et du intel i945GM).
> 
> Mais je ne peux pas changer la carte graphique de mes parents comme ca .
> 
> Je sais que je n'ai QUE vesafb. Mais dès ce soir, je teste sans aucune option et sans splash.
> ...

 

A priori vesa-tng est supposé marché correctement avec fglrx, mais je sais que des que je joue avec la resolution du framebuffer ca me freeze assez aléatoirement selon la résolution et selon le emerge -uDpv world que j ai fait la veille. Donc avec ma carte ATI je me fais plus chier je mets vesafb classique avec la résolution par défaut (c est a dire pas grand chose). Ca a le mérite de marcher sans aucun probleme, puis ca me dérange pas que ce soit écrit gros ^^

Pour acpi=off je n'ai aucune idée, mais dans un 1er temps "recompile" fglrx sans le USE flag acpi, puisque de toute facon ca ne sert pas à grand chose pour une 9600.

----------

## polytan

Ok, je vais faire ca.

Quelqu'un connait les options à désactiver dans X ?

(Oui, je fais le plein d'astuces vu que je n'ai aps le net le soir... :/)

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Ok, je vais faire ca.
> 
> Quelqu'un connait les options à désactiver dans X ?
> 
> (Oui, je fais le plein d'astuces vu que je n'ai aps le net le soir... :/)

 

Bon bah en vrac :

A priori desactive AIGLX et l extension composite, c'est de toute facon pas ou très mal supporté avec fglrx. 

Regarde les logs de Xorg dans /var/log/ ca donnera peut être une indication sur les causes de ton probleme. (un petit grep "(WW)" ou "(EE)")

Essaye d'utiliser aticonfig pour générer ton xorg.conf

Supprime les modelines, supprimes les modes (resolutions d ecran), et les frequences de ton ecran dans ton xorg.conf, laisse juste le defaultdepth 24. Le driver ATI doit detecter automatiquement les résolutions supportées par ton ecran, et il aime pas du tout qu'on essaye de lui imposer d'autres valeurs. (ca faisait planter X sur mon amd64 avec les 8.36.6)

Coupe le cou d un poulet et fais une danse voodoo en relancant ton serveur X ^^

----------

## polytan

J'ai utilisé aticonfig, mais euh, ca change quoi ?

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> J'ai utilisé aticonfig, mais euh, ca change quoi ?

 

Il connait certaines options propres a fglrx

----------

## El_Goretto

Je plussoie en réitérant ma remarque: enlève tout ce qui a un rapport avec le framebuffer et splashtruc. Une fois que tu auras X d'aplomb, tu réempiles les gadgets selon ton bon plaisir  :Smile: 

Vesafb est, comme maintes fois répété, le framebuffer de prédilection (sauf dans certaines résolutions wide chez moi, mais je n'ai pas eu de retours d'autres utilisateurs), car vesa-tng a souvent posé de gros problèmes.

A priori, la démarche est la suivante:

1-virer le FB du noyau & co, et désactiver le démarrage auto de Xorg (si un xdm&co était installé)

2-configurer le drivers radeon avec xorgconfig. Ya vraiment pas grand chose à faire pour que ça marche, dans une config matérielle classique (1 écran). Sauvegarder le fichier xorg.conf quand ça marche.

3-redémarrer la machine (ne pas oublier que fglrx et radeon ont parfois des effets de bords, changer de driver à la volée n'est pas garanti)

4-configurer fglrx (la 8.35 supporte les cartes > radeon 9250) par aticonfig, en n'oubliant pas le --initial. Cf aticonfig -h pour les exemples en fin d'aide.

Remarques diverses:

-aucun USE autre que les video_cards (radeon et fglrx) n'est à paramétrer en particuliers, sauf "dri".

-désactiver ou pas AIGLX n'a aucun intérêt, puisque c'est fait suivant le drivers chargé par Xorg.

-vérifie que tu n'as aucun autre écran de connecté à ta carte que celui que tu veux utiliser. Mon ancienne 9800 refusait de faire fonctionner uniquement la prise DVI+adaptateur VGA, lorsque l'autre port VGA était cablé.

----------

## polytan

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes vos idées  :Smile: 

J'y suis allé pas-à-pas et il y a des choses possibles et des choses moins  :Very Happy: 

Voilà où j'en suis :

Ce que je peux faire :

-Utiliser fglrx sans quae ca plante (ou alors je n'ai pas testé assez longtemps, mais avant, ca plantait assez rapidement)

-Avoir la 3D en chmodant 666 /dev/dri/card0 (alors que mes utilisateurs sont bien dans video et que udev a bien mode="0666" pour le dev dri/card* :/)

-Avoir un X en 1280x1024-24@60 le @60 est super important car le bel écran des parents a l'air assez capricieux de ce côté (je n'avais jamais

eu à paramétrer la frequence de rafraichissement (que des portables avant)

-Avoir un framebuffer en 1280x1024-24@60

-Avoir un splash en verbose

-Utiliser le drievr "radeon" pour X (la 3D ne marchait pas à ce moment là, je n'avais pas pensé aux droit sur /dev/dri/card0)

Ce que je ne peux PAS faire :

-Utiliser l'acpi (à revoir, je crois avoir tenté d'utilisé un initrd sans acpi pour un noyau avec ...) En tout cas, ça marche sans, je ne sais pas ce 

que ca change sur une machine de bureau

-Pas d'apic ni de lapic

-Pas de splash en silent (ca, il n'en veut vraiment pas ...)

-Pas de droit automatique pour /dev/dri/card0 (obligé de passer par un sudo chmod dès que je lance une session X, sudo sans mot de passe 

pour cette commande (sudo /bin/chmod 666 /dev/dri/card0) Il y a pire, mais c'est crade et je suis obligé de rajouter à la main qu'au lancement

de xfce, je dois lancer cette ligne. Oui, c'est chiant  :Smile: 

A faire :

-Rebatir un initrd avec l'acpi (le /usr/src/linux est tout pret, juste mkinitrd)   <==== Est-ce que ca sert sur une machine de bureau ?

-Splash en mode silent <====== Pour le jour où je m'ennuie...

-Empecher X de se lancer 2foix avant d'afficher quelque chose. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais au lancement de X, ca se lance (écran noir), 

puis écran en veille, puis X qui se lance et affiche... (mauvaise configuration quelque part ? Je peux ne laisser que la ligne depth=24 ?

-Utiliser la 3D avec le driver radeon.

En effet, mon but c'est d'avoir tout de libre. Mes parents ne feront pas de gros jeux, juste beryl (est-ce un jeu ?  :Very Happy: ) et xmoto...

Régler ce problème de droit sur /dev/dri/card0 pour avoir 666 tout le temps.

Encore merci à tous, j'ai pu régler beaucoup de problèmes grâce à vous.

D'autres commentaires face à ce qui a été fait et ce qui reste à faire ?

Amitiés,

----------

## AgentMat

rajoute ca dans xorg.conf :

```
Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

et si ca marche toujours pas essaye :

```
Section "DRI"

     Group        0

     Mode         0666

EndSection
```

beryl avec ati, c est la croix et la bannière. Bon courage ^^

Pour le splash : a moins d etre maso je te conseille d'abandonner l idée avec ATI  :Razz:  c'est beaucoup d'ennui pour un interet proche de 0 quand meme.

Pour le probleme avec les 2 demarrages de X poste nous /var/log/Xorg.0.log (grep pour n avoir que les lignes avec "(WW)" ou "(EE)"

L'acpi sur une machine de bureau on s en fout un peu, par contre avoir cpufreq de fonctionnel pour que ton proc soit pas a fond en permanence c'est pas mal.

----------

## polytan

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> rajoute ca dans xorg.conf :
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

Ca parait si simple tout d'un coup  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> beryl avec ati, c est la croix et la bannière. Bon courage ^^
> 
> 

 

Ah ? Bon, je vais voir, il parait qu'il y a des choses sympas dans xeffects.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le splash : a moins d etre maso je te conseille d'abandonner l idée avec ATI  c'est beaucoup d'ennui pour un interet proche de 0 quand meme.

 

Oui. Pour l'instant, ca marche. Mais je vais le virer au moindre soucis.

----------

## AgentMat

Pour beryl avec fglrx faut utiliser Xgl et c est pas le pied.

Pour beryl avec le driver radeon j ai jamais pu tester vu que j'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher le direct rendering sur ma x800xt (enfin j arrivais a ce qu il soit marquer actif mais un glxgears faisait tout planter une fois sur 2, et beryl voulait meme pas se lancer car il manquait je sais plus quoi).

Sinon j editais mon message d avant pendant que tu postais, donc n oublie pas de nous ramener ton log du serveur X  :Razz: 

----------

## polytan

Faites une liste de ce qu'il vous faut.

Je ramène demain :

emerge --info

xorg.conf

X.0.log

make.conf

kernel = (ligne au boot)

.config

Autre chose ?

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Faites une liste de ce qu'il vous faut.
> 
> Je ramène demain :
> 
> emerge --info
> ...

 

A part le numero de carte bleue et les 3 chiffres derriere je ne vois pas  :Razz: 

----------

## polytan

Voila les différentes infos :

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-acpi i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-acpi i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Jun 2007 17:30:09 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://192.168.0.69/gentoo/ http://192.168.0.64/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.69/gentoo-portage/"

USE="3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli cpudetection cpufreq cracklib dbus directfb dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread esd fbcon fbsplash flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ lzo mad mesa midi mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png powernow pppd python quicktime rar readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l v4l2 vidix vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="ps2mouse mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   ModelName    "HP vs19b"

   VendorName   "HWP"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

X.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> Voici le Xorg.0.log de ma gentoo

 

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://192.168.0.69/gentoo/ http://192.168.0.64/"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="ps2mouse mouse keyboard"

USE="X -gnome gtk2 gtk -cups -kde nls unicode spell slang 

     ipv6 -doc -cups -arts sse sse2 powernow 3dnow 3dnowext 

     png truetype bash-completion jpeg tiff cairo 3dfx opengl 

     dri bzip2 alsa hal dbus thunar startup-notification 

     glitz svg mesa aac cdparanoia cpudetection dvd dvdnav 

     dvdread esd ogg vorbis gif lzo mad mmx mmxext dri 

     mp3 musepack quicktime rar -real gstreamer theora v4l 

     v4l2 vidix win32codecs xvid mplayer directfb fbcon  

     apache2 dvdr flac fbsplash -crypt xv sdl cpufreq"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.69/gentoo-portage/"

FEATURES="distcc"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"
```

```
title  Gentoo GNU/Linux acpi

root (hd0,7)

kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8-acpi root=/dev/hda9 nolapic noapic video=vesafb,1280x1024-24@60,mtrr:3

initrd /initrd-2.6.20-gentoo-r8-acpi
```

.config

 *Quote:*   

> Voici le .config pour gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r8 avec l'acpi

 

Je tourne donc avec vesafg-tng en 1280x1024-24@60 sans splash, X en 1280x1024 depth 24 rafraichissement auto , fglrx et slim + xfce4.

Pour le driver radeon, ca marche, mais je dois préciser le taux de raffraichissement à 60Hz.

Je ne comprends pas une chose : je suis presque comme au début au niveau de la config (avant que je poste) et là, ca ne plante plus. Je ne comprends pas...

----------

## AgentMat

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
> 
> #
> ...

 

J avais bien dit qu'AIGLX ne fonctionne pas avec fglrx. Desactive le dans ton xorg.conf ca résoudra probablement ton probleme de X qui "se lance 2 fois" puisque vraisemblablement il doit se lancer une fois, echouer, et se relancer en software rendering :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne comprends pas une chose : je suis presque comme au début au niveau de la config (avant que je poste) et là, ca ne plante plus. Je ne comprends pas...

 

Bienvenue dans le monde ATI ^^ (plus serieusement, fglrx n aime pas les gadgets du framebuffer. Donc ca m etonnerait pas qu un simple truc comme le splash le fasse planter)

----------

## polytan

J'ai dû rater des étapes avec xgl/aiglx/autre.

Je me suis arrêté à l'époque ou les drivers n'avaient rien en eux et où tout était compris dans xgl+opengl.

Au risque de changer le topic, a quois sert aiglx ?

Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est que ca marche avec le splash, mais qu'il a une petite *chiure* rouge en haut à gauche de l'écran, que ca fait moche et que j'ai donc viré.

Mais X se lancait bien quand même avec cette petite trainée rouge :/

En tout cas, je désactive aiglx.

Je ne pourrais donc plus utiliser beryl sur cette machine ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne pourrais donc plus utiliser beryl sur cette machine ?

 

Tu peux utiliser XGL. ça bouffe plus de ram qu'AIXGL après. Fin en même temps pour l'intérêt que ça a d'utiliser beryl et tous ces gadgets inutiles...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## polytan

C'est juste pour que mes parents voient ce qu'il est possible de faire  :Smile: 

Surtout face à Vista (tm)(r)(fuck) pour qui il faut deux machines comme celle de mes parents.

----------

## AgentMat

AIGLX ne fonctionne pas avec fglrx. Avec fglrx t es oblige de passer par xgl pour avoir beryl. Et avec xgl +ATI tu peux dire aurevoir à toutes les autres applications opengl. Si tu veux vraiment beryl (c est mort beryl d ailleurs, c est compiz-fusion maintenant) prends une nvidia pas chere. La le driver nvidia s occupe de tout ^^

Sinon compiz-fusion n est pas si inutile que ca. J ai souvent au minimum une quinzaine de fenetres ouvertes sur mes bureaux virtuels, et compiz-fusion me permet de passer de l une a l autre super facilement. Sans compter que ca ameliore la reactivite de l affichage.

----------

## polytan

Arf, donc si je suis bien, 

soit j'ai xmoto et pas beryl,

soit j'ai beryl mais sans opengl autre que beryl...

Quel dilèmme :/

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Arf, donc si je suis bien, 
> 
> soit j'ai xmoto et pas beryl,
> 
> soit j'ai beryl mais sans opengl autre que beryl...
> ...

 

Avec le driver fglrx c est exactement ca. Sinon il parait que le driver libre radeon peut faire les 2, mais quand je vois ce que ca m affiche dans enemy territory alors que je ne lance meme pas beryl  :Laughing:  C'est simple on dirait du picasso  :Laughing:  (en plus j ai jamais reussi a demarrer beryl avec ce driver pourri ^^)

----------

## kwenspc

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> (en plus j ai jamais reussi a demarrer beryl avec ce driver pourri ^^)

 

C'est quoi ce commentaire?  :Evil or Very Mad:  . "Radeon" un driver pourri? On parle bien du driver opensource, fait uniquement de reverse-engineering? va voir sur le driver "nouveau" du côté de nvidia si c'est mieux... Si toi tu fais mieux vas y te gènes pas! (je veux dire: on peut critiquer ati/nvidia pour leur drivers, c pas normal qu'une boite qui a tous en mains fasse de la merde, que maintenant on critique de la même manière le résultat des mecs qui travaillent d'arrache pied pour reverser là non désolé)

Et puis utiliser le driver radeon sur radeon 7000 pour avoir ET ou Beryl forcément que ça va t'envoyer dans les choux. D'ailleurs pour les cartes plus récente qu'une 8500 (ou 9200?) il faut utiliser le driver r300 il me semble, et pas radeon.

----------

## polytan

Avec le driver radeon,  c'est super lent.

C'est pas comme pas de 3D, c'est juste lent. Je vais tenter de refaire un test, mais j'étais assez decu de ce driver.

Je ne fais pas de la 3D lourde.

Mais plus c'est libre et mieu c'est.

Il y a des paramètres particuliers pour radeon ?

Un peu comme nv pour les cartes nvidia quoi.

Mais y a-til une différence antre vesa/radeon en 2D/(ou nv en 2D pour les cartes appropriées)

----------

## AgentMat

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *AgentMat wrote:*   (en plus j ai jamais reussi a demarrer beryl avec ce driver pourri ^^) 
> 
> C'est quoi ce commentaire?  . "Radeon" un driver pourri? On parle bien du driver opensource, fait uniquement de reverse-engineering? va voir sur le driver "nouveau" du côté de nvidia si c'est mieux... Si toi tu fais mieux vas y te gènes pas! (je veux dire: on peut critiquer ati/nvidia pour leur drivers, c pas normal qu'une boite qui a tous en mains fasse de la merde, que maintenant on critique de la même manière le résultat des mecs qui travaillent d'arrache pied pour reverser là non désolé)
> 
> Et puis utiliser le driver radeon sur radeon 7000 pour avoir ET ou Beryl forcément que ça va t'envoyer dans les choux. D'ailleurs pour les cartes plus récente qu'une 8500 (ou 9200?) il faut utiliser le driver r300 il me semble, et pas radeon.

 

Personnellement le dernier driver nvidia (celui qu ils ont sorti en ~x86 puis hardmasked 2 jours plus tard sur portage, le 100.14 je sais plus quoi) je l utilise sous arch sans aucun soucis, avec beryl + Quake 4/ET.

Avec le driver r300 glxinfo m affiche que tout va bien avec l opengl. Pourtant un simple glxgears suffit à freezer la machine avec ma x800xt ... (j ai pourtant tester plusieurs versions dont la svn de l'epoque)

L'argument du "si t es pas content fais le toi meme" encore une fois, c'est bien gentil mais c'est pas comme ca que linux va se democratiser  :Rolling Eyes:  Je suis bien conscient que c'est extrémement compliqué pour eux, mais le résultat des courses c'est quand meme que leur driver n est pas du tout utilisable pour une utilisation classique d'un pc d'aujourd hui. Et tu as parfaitement raison, le grand fautif c est bien ATI qui se fout de la gueule du monde. (D'ailleurs ca en est ou le soi disant passage open source ?)

----------

## El_Goretto

@polytan: Non non, tu peux avoir Beryl et jouer à Enemy Territory. Faut juste éviter d'écouter les individus incapables d'aider d'autres personnes sans marterler 3-4 fois par pages de thread leur avis tout à fait constructif, impartial et techniquement précisément fondé. Ceci dit, tu fais comme tu le sens, hein  :Wink: 

Si tu veux avoir l'accélération 3D et un bureau avec Beryl, il te suffit de faire une recherche rapide sur le forum, tu trouveras la solution. Indice, c'est le toujours aimable Nykos, le roi de la sortie TV, qui propose une méthode. Concernant radeon et beryl, je t'en avais parlé par PM... hier.

@Kwenspc: le code de r300 a été intégré à radeon, il y a peu, me semble-t-il. Mais pour ceux que ça interesse et qui voudraient se coucher moins bête ce soir, R300 c'est le code de la puce des 9500-9800. Juste comme ça au cas où, tiens, ça marcherait pas très bien avec les X600-X800, surtout les version svn du driver, qui, comme pour tous les softs, sont connus pour être des versions qui fonctionnent et directement utilisables par les utilisateurs lambda. 

Après, pour éviter de faire dévier ce thread, je vais faire comme la dernière fois que la fâcheux s'est aussi brillamment illustré... Rien.

----------

## AgentMat

Lancer un second serveur X plante avec le driver 64 bits au risque de passer pour un rabat joie ^^

J ai teste la svn en dernier recour (d'ailleurs je testais aussi le driver r300 en dernier recour ^^), la seule facon de ne pas planter avec une ATI en utilisant la prise dvi ca a été de repasser en 32 bits ...)

----------

## polytan

[Méga coup de geuele]Je suis d'accord avec El_Goretto, arrêtons nos niaiseries !

Je crois que mon erreur venais du fait que je n'y connaissais pas grand chose à ATI et je m'explique :

J'ai testé sans redémarrer fglrx puis ati puis radeon puis re ati, sans préciser les fréquence de rafraichissement (necessaire pour radeon mais pas ati)

Je dois aussi dire que je suis la ml de nouveau car ce projet m'intéresse et que j'ai déjà participé à du reverse engineering, je sais que c'est dur.

De même, mon "pas de 3D" avec radeon vient des permissions à chier que j'ai (j'avais en fait) mis sur /dev/dri/card0, ca n'aide pas.

Je dois dire que je suis très décu d'ATI, avec les sous qu'ils ont et le nombre de vs, ils pourraient faire quelque chose de bien plus pratique, comme sous l'autre OS. Je dis ca car c'est moi qui (à l'époque) avait chosie cette radeon 9600 pro pour mon père. Je l'ai choisie pour deux chose : qualité et performances générales... c'était sans compter sous linux).

Actuellement, j'utilise la machine à fond, avec fglrx en permanence+acpi (pas pour le driver mais pour tout le système) sans aucun bug ni plantage.

Je vais réésayer radeon car je hais les blobs. (et les blogs mais c'est pas pareil).[/Méga coup de gueule]

J'avoue que c'est pas facile sous fglrx pour avoir quelques chose d'utilisable (quand on a aucune connaissance j'entend), mais ca se fait bien, surtout avec de l'aide  :Smile: .

Il faut dire que je cumulais les dangers car j'arrive avec mes habitudes nvidiaisque/intellienne, que je met le framebuffer a fond, le splash, l'acpi...sur une machine que je n'avais jamaqis réussi à booter (je n'avais jamais eu de soucis avec l'apic, bien au contraire).

Egalement, je suis en 56k, ce qui est leeeeeeeeent, très lent, je ne peux pas me permettre de faire des téléchargement de sources de plusiseurs xxxaine de mégaoctets.

Pour couronner le tout j'utilise distcc (voire distcc en crosscompilation avec une 3eme machine).

En tout cas, merci à tous.

D'ailleurs heire j'ai installé conpiz-fusion  :Smile:  (pas lancé, mon père en avait besoin, il fallait que ca marche sans fioriture). J'étais habitué à beryl-manager, yapu?

Ah, oui, vous êtes sur de ca ? je dois l'incorporer à une section existante ou le rajouter à la fin (car avec X = no screen found) :

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

Le topic est relancé  :Smile: 

----------

## AgentMat

faut lancer compiz-manager en mode console maintenant, et le foutre au démarrage de gnome pour l'avoir en permanence.

Normalement ca s'ajoute n'importe ou entre 2 sections pour le composite. Ca évite pas mal de problème de le désactiver.

distcc n'a rien a voir avec tes problèmes (de toute facon le driver ATI n'est pas compilé), à part si tu as des versions différentes de gcc sur tes différentes machines, le code généré est le même. Si tu as une machine plus puissante que les autres je te conseille plutôt de chrooter et faire des emerge -b, emerge -k, c'est plus rapide. Vu le nombre de packages qui forcent le -j1 :s

Si tu as plusieurs machines derrière ton réseau en 56K j'espere que tu n'utilises qu'un seul /usr/portage/distfiles pout tous tes pc sinon effectivement ca doit être la merde.

----------

## polytan

Pour les distfiles, je me débrouille. Le tout, c'est d'avoir les sources au moins une fois sur les 4 machines, apres, ca pompe.

Pour le composite, je regarde ce soir.

Par contre, j'ai emergé compiz-fusion et je n'ai aps d'executable compiz-manager.

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Pour les distfiles, je me débrouille. Le tout, c'est d'avoir les sources au moins une fois sur les 4 machines, apres, ca pompe.
> 
> Pour le composite, je regarde ce soir.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai emergé compiz-fusion et je n'ai aps d'executable compiz-manager.

 

Je ne me suis pas encore amusé avec compiz-fusion sur gentoo. Pour tester rapidement les derniers trucs à la mode je fais ça sur ma partoche archlinux. Cependant c'est la même personne qui tient à jour l'overlay xeffect et le repository compiz-fusion sur arch. Hier après l'installation de la dernière version de compiz-fusion compiz-manager avait disparu, mais une réinstallation peu après a résolu le problème. Réessaye aujourd'hui en mettant à jour ton overlay.

EDIT : il semblerait que qu'il faille utiliser fusion-icon maintenant :

 *Quote:*   

> fusion-icon is out.
> 
> does the same thing beryl-manager used to do.
> 
> it doesn't install the gtk frontends so modify it in /usr/bin/fusion-icon to use the qt3 or qt4 frontends.
> ...

 Last edited by AgentMat on Thu Jul 05, 2007 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polytan

Ok, je ferais ca.

J'ai cependant une mini question face à git/cvs/svn pour les distfiles. (en fait 2)

Quand on est offline, il doit absoluement retelecharger (ou se synchroniser) avec le cvs/svn/git pour pouvoir compielr ou alors si pas de connection emerge laisse tomber ?

(question subsidiaire : on peut rendre verbeux le git car j'aimerais bien voir ce qui se passe (s'il télécharge, si rien en se passe, si mon 56k foire, etc.)

----------

## AgentMat

Tu utilises directement le svn de compiz-fusion ? Je te conseille l'overlay xeffect qui est mis à jour quasiment tous les jours  :Very Happy:  et qui permet de gérer proprement et facilement la compilation et l installation avec portage

----------

## polytan

Voilà ce que j'ai fait :

```
layman -a xeffects
```

(là, je vois ce qui est chargé via svn)

ensuite j'ai ajouté quelques lignes dans /etc/portage/package.keywords genre

```
x11-wm/compiz-fusion **
```

 (je ne sais plus quel x11-xxx, mais c'est aps important)

puis 

```
emerge compiz-fusion
```

et là, à chaque emerge via git, je ne vois pas ce que ca charge. C'est pas que ce soit indispensable (quoique), mais j'aime bien savoir ce qui est chargé, surtout en 56k où charger 4.8 Mo est assez long (le temps de gagner une partie de teg)

mes USE n'ont pas changés.

----------

## AgentMat

AH d'accord, c'est l'ebuild qui utilise git pour downloader les sources. Je sais pas du tout s il est possible d'activer un mode verbose, mais à priori portage ne devrait pas lancer git si les sources sont deja dans distfiles.

----------

## AgentMat

 *Quote:*   

> Support for the Radeon 9500-9800 (R300 series) and X300-X850 (R400 series) is still under constant development. Both series work with the r300_dri driver.

 

source : http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATI?highlight=%28CategoryHardwareVendor%29

----------

## polytan

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Support for the Radeon 9500-9800 (R300 series) and X300-X850 (R400 series) is still under constant development. Both series work with the r300_dri driver. 
> 
> source : http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATI?highlight=%28CategoryHardwareVendor%29

 

On doit installer un paquet particulier ? Juste ajouter driver "r300_dri" à la place de fglrx ?

Ca a l'air sympatoche.

----------

## AgentMat

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

regarde ce guide, notament la partie "Compiling kernel modules from MESA/DRM source". Y' a quelques mois ca ne marchait pas pour moi sur ma x800xt mais j'etais en 64 bits (ca aide pas).

Par contre, je saurais vraiment pas te dire si c est outdated ou pas maintenant (et c'est le probleme avec la doc existante sur ATI)

----------

## polytan

Vous êtes quand même vache !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vous me donnez pleins de solutions mais avec des tonnes de sources à charger !  :Very Happy: 

Mon pauvre 56k va devenir fou ...

----------

## AgentMat

C'est vrai que le 56K c est pas le pied. Bon courage  :Wink:  Tu es dans une zone sans adsl ou tu n'es tout simplement pas abonné ? Si y'a l adsl dans le coin squatte chez un voisin qui l'a  :Razz: 

----------

## polytan

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> ... squatte chez un voisin qui l'a 

 

Non mais !!!!!!!! De telles pratiques sont honteuses !! Surtout après 3 ans d'usage de cette technique ...

Mais free c'est mieux, plus stable, plus constant dans la qualité du service (sisi c'est vrai  :Very Happy: , certains jour le wifi... )

Mauvaise nouvelle, je n'ai pas pu faire de teste hier soir, le pc était canibalisé par les parents...

----------

